# Battelcom funktioniert nicht



## Spatzenhirn (1. August 2003)

Also ich habe mein Battelcom installiert.

Ok bis dahin ist alles in ordnung also ich will battelcom öffnen

Das geht aber nicht weil es mir anzeigt  (Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil vct32161.dll nicht gefunden wurde! Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben)

Ja toll ich habe es jetzt schon 11 mal neu installiert!

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Christian Fein (1. August 2003)

google "vct32161.dll download"
2. hit:
http://www.applied-technologies.com/ftp/vct32161.dll

downloaden und nach C:\windows\system32 kopieren.

Danach müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## Spatzenhirn (1. August 2003)

danke es funktioniert jetzt!


----------

